# emBX? Was ist das?



## dmxforflesh (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich frage mich seit einiger Zeit was emBX ist, und was es bewirkt. 
Das erste mal etwas darüber gelesen habe ich in einem Bericht über BiA-Hell's Highway.
Danach habe ich es bei FarCry 2 in den Einstellungen gefunden. 
Ich habe bereits bei Wikipedia gesucht und danach gegooglet hab ich auch schon, aber nix gefunden.
Nun dachte ich, wenn es irgendwo jemanden gibt der mir das sagen kann dann hier.

Also was ist emBX und was bewirkt es?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## klefreak (16. Januar 2009)

das ist vergleichbar mit dem AmBX oder so, dabei wird mit passender zusatzhardware das spiel/filmerlebnis erweitert, indem beleuchtungseinheiten den Raum in "Bildschirmfarbe" tauchen ,...

Philips Ambilight nun auch in PC-Lautsprechern


----------

